# Infidels and Muslim Taxi Drivers



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2007)

Go figure????

Shared IAQ blaw, blaw, blaw...

Ya, the gap widens between us and them...


The problem of Muslim cab drivers refusing service to infidels who violate Islamic laws (such as blind people with guide dogs) is not just happening in Minnesota and Britain: Australian Muslim cabbies refusing the blind and drinkers.

MUSLIM taxi drivers are refusing to carry blind passengers with their guide dogs or anyone carrying alcohol.

At least 20 dog-aided blind people have lodged discrimination complaints with the Victorian Taxi Directorate. Dozens more have voiced their anger. And there have been several complaints that drivers refuse to allow passengers to carry sealed bottles of alcohol.

Victorian Taxi Association spokesman Neil Sach said the association had appealed to the mufti of Melbourne to give religious approval for Muslim cabbies to carry guide dogs.

One Muslim driver, Imran, said yesterday the guide dog issue was difficult for him. “I don’t refuse to take people, but it’s hard for me because my religion tells me I should not go near dogs,” he said.

There are about 2000 Muslims among drivers of Melbourne’s 10,000 taxis. Many are from countries with strict Islamic teachings about “unclean” dogs and the evils of alcohol.

Drivers who refused to carry blind people with their dogs attended remedial classes at Guide Dogs Victoria, Mr Sach said. “They are taught why blind people need dogs,” Mr Sach said. “The Victorian Taxi Association has included a program in their taxi driver training program.”

Guide Dogs Victoria spokeswoman Holly Marquette said blind people regularly reported taxi drivers refusing to carry them because of their dogs.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (21 Jul 2007)

Should Wahhibist's be driving cars for that matter?


----------



## 3rd Herd (21 Jul 2007)

Following the advice of many of the main stream media out lets, I sought out an expert opinion. Many of this expert siblings have earned an honest living as seeing eye dogs. His opinion..............


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> At least 20 dog-aided blind people have lodged discrimination complaints with the Victorian Taxi Directorate. Dozens more have voiced their anger. And there have been several complaints that drivers refuse to allow passengers to carry sealed bottles of alcohol.



Thats ridiculous - their job is to provide a public service and transportation, and if their charter is like taxi charters in North America and Europe they are not allowed to refuse fares unless they have a valid reason.  This is merely forcing their religious beliefs on an unsuspecting public.


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Jul 2007)

They don't see it that way, and we are powerless, and they know it, and thrive on it.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## proudnurse (22 Jul 2007)

that's really sad news to hear. Considering alot of people who are visually impaired rely on taxi's to get them from A to B. The town that I live in, if the Mobility transit is not available because they are overly booked with people who require, ie: doctors appointments, etc...  the taxi service here, will send one of their vans to pick someone up and take them where they need to go. 

Taxi service is a lifeline, to many people which include visually impaired. Possibly, if your beliefs include not getting 'close' to dogs (which include seeing eye dogs for this matter) wouldn't one see that as working in the wrong profession? 

~Rebecca


----------



## baudspeed (22 Jul 2007)

There is also a bit of a different legal perspective in Aus. And NZ as well. There is a 'you spilled coffee on yourself... well you burned yourself... that sucks' idea. Where as in Canada (moreso in the states), if you are dumb enough to pour hot coffee in your lap and burn the vitals, you get a million dollar cheque for self induced damages. 
I bring this up, because in north america i doubt that rejection of a passenger based on blindness would fly. Maybe if they were drunk and rowdy, but not because of a dog. There would be a personal law suit filed against the driver and the cab company, and i am sure it would not be cheap. 
I'm no lawyer but i can't see that the 'mufti of Melbourne' lasting long like that. Just an opinion.


----------



## DBA (22 Jul 2007)

Happens in North America as well,  blog post listing various incidents from around the world including the US and Canada:  http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/538


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

Good summary of incidetns - I thought I had heard of Australia having passed a law requiring taxis to give transport to blind persons with seeing eye dogs, and that article supports it.  However, as Wes so aptly points out, passing a law and enforcing a law are two different things.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2007)

Religion or not, if they can't follow the laws of the country, yank their license. They knew going in, to be taxi drivers, that they would have to carry dogs and alcohol. If it was going to be such a conflict for them, they should have found another job.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 Jul 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Thats ridiculous - their job is to provide a public service and transportation, and if their charter is like taxi charters in North America and Europe they are not allowed to refuse fares unless they have a valid reason.  This is merely forcing their religious beliefs on an unsuspecting public.



Not so. It's not a public service...it's a private business. People own the cabs and drive for companies such as Blue Line for example in Ottawa. I drove for an owner in Victoria when I was between jobs....You were allowed to refuse service to drunks or druggies who were disrespectful or out of control. I threw a guy out one night who wanted to take a leak in the back of the cab.
The bus is a public service...cabs are not.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

Although privately owned, taxi services are often referred to and treated as as an extension of the public transit system and are often figured into corporate planning as such.  There are also other types of private transportation companies, i.e. BC Ferries, which are regarded as a form of public transport despite private ownership, and which is why it is regulated by government public transportation departments.  I.e.: http://www.bcbudget.gov.bc.ca/2005_Sept_Update/sp/trans/MinistryOverviewandCoreBusinessAreas2.htm


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Not so. It's not a public serice...it's a private business. People own the cabs and drive for companies such as Blue Line for example in Ottawa. I drove for an owner in Victoria when I was between jobs....You were allowed to refuse service to drunks or druggies who were disrespectful or out of control. I threw a guy out one night who wanted to take a leak in the back of the cab.
> The bus is a public service...cabs are not.



Pissing in a taxi is a far cry from a blind guy and his dog needing a ride. As long as a passenger is not being rude or obnoxious, and not a danger, why not give him/her a ride.

I do agree if the driver feels threatened, then its a 'no fare', but because a bloke has a 12 pack under his arm, or has had a few too many is no way an open ticket to refuse a fare.


My 2 cents,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Jul 2007)

Cabs can be funny, i had one of the best rides of my life a week ago when i jumped in a cab driven by a bloke who'd crewed Centurions in Vietnam. Sitting there, and i'd only had a couple, listening to his stories was really brilliant and i didnt want to get out. Some of the drivers are absolutely fantastic.
Some of them are very much not though. I had a driver a couple of weeks ago rant to me for 30 minutes about what monsters the Americans were and how they're devils and how men dying in Iraq deserve what they get. "My stop right here buddy" and out i got.

When you look at it, Taxi drivers are the face of Islam that most Australian see. I know that where it not for Taxi's my experience of people born and raised in Islamic countries would be next to nil. By refusing service to blind people or people carrying alcohol they're damaging the image of Muslims everywhere and creating the problems and frustrations that led to the Crunulla riots in Sydney. If your so strict in following your religion that you'll refuse blind people and people carrying grog then perhaps driving taxi's is not the best idea for you. 
I mean, seriously, whats the point in doing something that will put you in direct contact with those things you detest on a regular basis unless your a total dickhead who wants to make a stupid statement and isolate yourself and your fellow's from the rest of society?
Put up or shut up i reckon.
I cant wait to discuss these things with you Wes over a beer or a Jim beam!


----------



## Privateer (23 Jul 2007)

Wes, you seemed to have missed out part of the article:



> Mr Sach said the problem was often reversed and that Muslim drivers suffered discrimination from passengers who abused them for being "terrorists".
> 
> "Muslims are good people and the community has to realise that the days of the white Anglo-Saxon Protestant are well and truly over," he said.



The full article:  http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20544457-2,00.html


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Jul 2007)

Sorry Wes,
had to shake some cob webs out of the grey matter. Your post reminded myself of this:
The Usual Disclaimer:
Taxi driver guilty of not allowing guide dog in car
Last Updated: Wednesday, July 19, 2006 | 3:54 PM MT 
CBC News 
A provincial court judge will hand down a fine next week to a Calgary taxi driver who refused to take a guide dog in his car.

Glen Murphy, who is blind, arranged to be picked up at a medical appointment last February, but when the driver saw Murphy's guide dog he refused to let them in.

The driver has plead guilty under the Blind Persons' Rights Act. The act says any place the public is welcome, a guide dog cannot be refused.

Ellie Shuster, spokeswoman for the Canadian National Institute for the Blind, hopes this court case will make people more aware of the rights of people who use guide dogs.

"The person that relies on a guide dog, they really rely on that dog to get from point A to point B, and to be independent and carry on with their life," she said.

"I'm glad we have the ability to prosecute and I would hope over the course of time it will become less and less necessary."

Shuster said the only way to  refuse a guide dog is if the driver has a medical letter stating he or she has allergies.

The judge will hand down his decision on Monday.
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2006/07/19/taxi-blind.html

$300 fine for taxi driver who refused guide dog
Last Updated: Tuesday, July 25, 2006 | 11:18 AM MT 
CBC News 
A Calgary taxi driver who refused to take a guide dog in his car has received a $300 fine.

Assistant Chief Judge Brian Stevenson ordered the fine Monday, then requested his judgment be sent to the Calgary Taxi Commission.

Glen Murphy, who is blind, had arranged to be picked up at a medical appointment last February, but when the driver saw Murphy's guide dog he refused to let them in his cab.

The driver, Islamuddin Bakhshi, had pleaded guilty under the Blind Persons' Rights Act. The act says any place the public is welcome, a guide dog cannot be refused.

Murphy said Monday that he hopes the case sets an example for other cab drivers.

"You won't find a blind person who has a guide dog that this hasn't happened to," he said.

Bakhshi lost 19 days of pay when he was suspended by his company and the taxi commission.
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2006/07/25/fine-taxi.html


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2007)

Privateer said:
			
		

> Wes, you seemed to have missed out part of the article:
> 
> The full article:  http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20544457-2,00.html



So, what are you saying? Or I am looking too deep into your comment?

I took the whole article in which was presented exactly like it is from msn.com, and if they chose to edit it, it was not me, I am no Michael Moore for trying to have a hidden agenda.

I suppose when these taxi drivers cop it for hygienic purposes (insane BO) too, when they smell like dead fish drying in the sun, is that too 'discrimination'? Its called take a 'phucking' shower - you stink! Perhaps if they supported Australia, maybe they would recieve a different attitude, but its far too late for that

Ya, I am sure the drivers cop it sometimes, but from a 'community' who always turns a blind eye when their own kind do bad things, or either support those things, they got the criticism coming.

Personally I don't like them one SINGLE bit, but thats me, and as far as I am concerned, after being in 5 islamic countries, and having to deal with the problems they have created in Sydney, I think my opinion is warranted.

Wanna know more? Try www.islamicsydney.com and go to forum and navigate what muslims think here in Australia.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Greymatters (24 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Sorry Wes, had to shake some cob webs out of the grey matter.



  A pun of some kind!!??



			
				3rd Herd said:
			
		

> $300 fine for taxi driver who refused guide dog



Good example of the law being enforced.


----------



## Gimpy (24 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Wanna know more? Try www.islamicsydney.com and go to forum and navigate what muslims think here in Australia.



I really don't think that 5000 members make up the entirety of Muslim opinion in Australia. 

If you want to see a worse section of the Australian community then head over to this site and read up on what more members of the Australian community than IslamicSydney think. http://www.stormfront.org/forum/forumdisplay.php/general-down-under-discussion-116.html. They seem to have some pretty radical and extremist ideas as well, but I don't think they speak for the majority of the white population so why should IslamicSydney speak for the majority of the Muslim population in your eyes?


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (24 Jul 2007)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> I really don't think that 5000 members make up the entirety of Muslim opinion in Australia.
> 
> If you want to see a worse section of the Australian community then head over to this site and read up on what more members of the Australian community than IslamicSydney think. http://www.stormfront.org/forum/forumdisplay.php/general-down-under-discussion-116.html. They seem to have some pretty radical and extremist ideas as well, but I don't think they speak for the majority of the white population so why should IslamicSydney speak for the majority of the Muslim population in your eyes?



That's a strawman argument.   The easy answer is because only a infintesmal portion of the white population reads Mein Kampf while by definition all muslims read the Quran and Hadiths which dictate their beliefs and behaviour.


Matthew.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jul 2007)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> I really don't think that 5000 members make up the entirety of Muslim opinion in Australia.
> 
> If you want to see a worse section of the Australian community then head over to this site and read up on what more members of the Australian community than IslamicSydney think. http://www.stormfront.org/forum/forumdisplay.php/general-down-under-discussion-116.html. They seem to have some pretty radical and extremist ideas as well, but I don't think they speak for the majority of the white population so why should IslamicSydney speak for the majority of the Muslim population in your eyes?



Hey Gimpy, have you ever driven thru the muslim ghettos of western Sydney where 100's of thousands of them exist, completely changing the face of many suburbs in western Sydney?

So happy to see you AGAIN at 19 years of age with all that life experience you have, so I guess your are the SME on Australian ethnic unrest, and considering I lived in Sydney for over 10 years alone, I guess that doesn't count. Seems you are following previous trails from past posts.

Firstly, www.islamicsydney.com is considered a moderate website, and on every muslim website that I have found here in Australia, the POV is always the same. These might not speak for every muslim, but they speak for the majority of the younger computer literate generation. Many other sites were shut down after the government stepped in.

The islamic based newspapers have the same 'attitude', so I think I know my subject matter.

How dare you even compare the 'whitepride Australian aryan hatred' type websites using anti-muslim propaganda. As far as I am concerned they spout an equal hatred which should be shutdown as well.

It is very pissweak of you even bringing up this pro-nazi website on a argurment comparing it to a moderate muslim website.

MODS, please feel free to edit and delete Gimpy's link to this obvious site of hatred, after all around 45,000 Canadians and about 40,000 Australians DIED is the common cause to defeat such trash.


Wes.


----------



## Donut (24 Jul 2007)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> That's a strawman argument.   The easy answer is because only a infintesmal portion of the white population reads Mein Kampf while by definition all muslims read the Quran and Hadiths which dictate their beliefs and behaviour.
> 
> 
> Matthew.



I don't think you can say that "by definition" all Muslims read the Qu'ran.  That is one of the problems we face in places like A'Stan...Joe Pashtu can't read Arabic, and the Qu'ran can't be translated (and maintain it's authority), so Joe Pashtu can't interpret the scriptures himself, and is therefore in thrall to the tiny minority of (radical Madrassa grads) Pashtu who can...who tell him he'll get his rewards if he takes a couple of infidels with him on his way out.

Rather similar to the neo-nazi @#^&-heads who haven't read Mein Kampf, but are dependant on some other guy to tell him what it means  ;D

DF


----------



## Greymatters (24 Jul 2007)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> They seem to have some pretty radical and extremist ideas as well, but I don't think they speak for the majority of the white population so why should IslamicSydney speak for the majority of the Muslim population in your eyes?



Its a nice attempt, but the beliefs of a few thousand disgruntled white people (whose beliefs are condemned by most caucasians) is not comparable to the beliefs of a major religion put forward and approved of by millions of people worldwide.


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Jul 2007)

I've been beaten up by Lebanese muslims for being a "Skip" (Anglo-Saxon Australian). I dont like seeing violent people getting away with things because of their race. My old mans a lawyer and works in family law and criminal law. Every day he comes home with different tales of white blokes on heroin, Lebanese men beating their wives and Viets selling drugs. 
When i was at school, everyday had some sort of racial contest going on. I was constantly being bagged by groups of Lebanese males with bad haircuts, bad clothes and a superiority complex because they outnumbered the Anglo males at my school.
You can say what you like Gimpy, but you dont live here and you dont understand. I have stacks of Vietnamese friends. I have stacks of Italian friends. I have mates whose families come from all over the world. But i dont have any friends from Lebanon or who are really into being Islamic. Thats because those people dont associate with my kind. I've got blue eyes, blond hair and i like playing cricket. Seems to me that all of those features make me hated by these people.

Wes may seem very strong in his dislike of them, and maybe it seems racist to you. I'd never say i hate muslims, because i dont, i respect them. I'd never say i hate Arabs, because i dont.
What i will say is if you segregate yourself from the general community. If you bag out my culture. If you attack me because my parents dont come from the same place as yours. If you insult me because it makes you feel tough and big to challenge the majority of the country that you live in. If you do all that, then i dont like you. And i dont what you anywhere near me or my family & friends.
And to me, it seems that people who do all of the above tend to be of the group that Wes and i dislike so much. So excuse me and him for having views backed up with scars and memories.


----------



## Gimpy (24 Jul 2007)

So you say you don't hate them, but you just dislike them?. You assume that Muslims don't associate with you because you are white and that seems a little bit absurd. I live in a city with an equal number of Muslims than Sydney and I somehow manage to have Muslim friends from countries such as Sudan, Lebanon, Israel and the like and I get along just fine with them. My skin colour doesn't have anything to do with the way they perceive me.

And please don't tell me I haven't experienced similar things. I live in a neighbourhood that is worse than the Muslim ghettos of Sydney. To top that my neighbourhood isn't even in the top 3 most dangerous of the city. You and I are of a similar age and while I'm not arguing that you haven't had terrible things happen to you, I'm also saying don't tell me that I don't understand what you are going through. Replace Lebanese with Black and you have what I've been experiencing my whole life, and even though that's been happening I don't dislike black people, I just dislike the violent people in general, be they white, black, or any other colour.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jul 2007)

Everyone back off and stop the one upmanship. If you can't discuss things, without going to the gutter, back off and quit posting. Take your personal problems elsewhere. Any more and this gets locked up and the offender warned, ...........no matter who it is. No leeway on this one.

It's worn out anyway, but in case there is something specific to the cabs and drivers, we'll leave it be for now.

The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jul 2007)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> I live in a neighbourhood that is worse than the Muslim ghettos of Sydney.



Like in some of Gimpy's previous posts, I am not, nor will I be baited.

Mods, this thread is done, lets lock this up. It has become politicised.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Franko (24 Jul 2007)

Locked.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

